# Raspberry Ketones - what a crock!



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Some of you may have seen my guides to various weight loss compounds, their uses, how they work and where you can get them. These have covered ECA, Yohimbine, DMAA to mention a few of them. This series will cover in vogue and popular internet sensation weight loss products and diets. The series also includes:

Boot Camp in a Bottle: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/219380-boot-camp-bottle-meal-replacement.html

African Mango: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/233024-african-mango-irvingia-gabonensis.html

Recently I have been noticing the rise and rise of Raspberry Ketones as a miracle weight loss compound with some fundamentally staggering claims being made about them, the best being 'lose a stone a week without dieting', I kid you not.

So I though t I would have a look in a little more detail at this miracle compound and see what, if any, basis there is for any use as a weight loss agent.

First though a quick note about losing a stone in a week. A pound of fat is 3,500 calories, a stone is 49,000 calories (14 x 3,500). So to lose a stone of fat in a week you need to burn, or be in deficit to the tune of 49,000 calories. This is 7000 calories a day being burned by this miracle product - not even DNP will do this. Hmm, something fishy here. :lol:

OK Raspberry Ketones were first mentioned by the 'esteemed' American TV doctor Dr Mehmet Oz. THis is the same man that brought us Acai Berry. Remember this stuff? The miracle berry claimed (by Dr Oz) to promote: Weight loss, anti ageing, reversal of diabetes, killing cancer cells - the list of miracles went on and on.

In 2010, the American FTC sued an acai berry pill maker for false claims of weight loss and cancer prevention.

Today, it's widely acknowledged that "there are no scientifically controlled studies providing proof of any health benefits from consuming açaí. No açaí products have been evaluated (in the United States) by the FDA, and their efficacy is doubtful. Specifically, there is no scientific evidence that açaí consumption affects body weight, promotes weight loss or has any positive health effect."

So the guy has a track record of bullshit to put it mildly.

Now back to his latest miracle product.

*What are Raspberry Ketones?*

Raspberry ketone is defined as "a natural phenolic compound that is the primary aroma compound of red raspberries. It is used in perfumery, in cosmetics, and as a food additive to impart a fruity odor."

So it is the smell of Raspberries. Not looking good already.

*What are the claims banded about for RKs?*

"Japanese researchers reported in 2005 that raspberry ketone 'prevents and improves obesity and fatty liver,' by boosting the breakup of fat cells." (ABC News)

"Korean researchers reported in 2010 that raspberry ketone increased fat cells' secretion of a hormone called adiponectin that regulates the processing of sugars and fats in the blood." (ABC News)

"Raspberry ketone accelerates weight loss by eliminating the absorption of fat, increasing your metabolism, and by removing fat from the body cells to be burned. This allows your body to burn and melt away fat much faster than you other wise would." (RaspberryKetoneBenefits.org)

"Pure Raspberry Ketones controls your appetite, boosts metabolism and burns fat without the side effects associated with most diet pills." (NutraBio.com)

*and what is the actual state of play?*

When given to mice in very high doses (up to 2% of body weight), raspberry ketone has been shown to prevent high-fat-diet-induced elevations in body weight. However, no effects on body weight were observed with doses up to 200 times greater than the estimated intake in humans. The high dose effect is reported to stem from the alteration of lipid metabolism, increasing norepinephrine-induced lipolysis. Although products containing this compound are marketed for weight loss, there is no clinical evidence for this effect in humans. It might also affect a hormone in the body called adiponectin in mice. However, it is important to keep in mind that there is no reliable scientific evidence that it improves weight loss when taken by people.

The NorEpinephrine Transport (NET) response is one that is caused by ECA, Yohimbine, Rauwolscine, DMAA, Acacia Rigidula etc, however these boost metabolism by 3-5%, Clenbuterol by about 10%, Raspberry Ketones claim is a boost of over 400%.

So again the Dr is pedalling Snake Oil.

Thought some of you guys may find this interesting, particularly as I was prompted to write this following an advert on this very site. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Oh and here is the Wikipedia link for Snake Oil - soon to include anything pedalled by Dr Oz.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_oil


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Interesting read. My mrs was on about these the other week. I myself don't buy into the whole supplement deal. I use whey protein, and I take a multivitamin, that's it. I doubt I'm any better with the multivit, I probably **** most of it out by 11am.

There was a dispatchers program about sports supps and they are all sh!te. No company can prove there BCAA's etc do anything at all. There was also a rep from FIFA saying that all the big names ask for endorsement and they always ask for proof their product works, not one has responded with such proof. Save you cash and buy food!!!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Great post  I'd like to see more threads breaking apart these 'miracle' supplements.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Great post  I'd like to see more threads breaking apart these 'miracle' supplements.


There will be more from me over the coming weeks - this one happened first as one of the UK-M sponsors was advertising it!!!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice, Diggy - was going to post on this topic myself as this stuff seems to suddenly be getting a big push. Is a waste of money, and nice debunk of it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Nice, Diggy - was going to post on this topic myself as this stuff seems to suddenly be getting a big push. Is a waste of money, and nice debunk of it mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks!

Once I saw it was Dr Oz, it was a slamdunk it was snake oil. He is a charlatan of the first water - how he manages to get such coverage is beyond me. I love the way he extrapolates a small amount of good science and tuns it in to such BS.

His claims for Acai are a perfect example. Acai does contain a high level of certain anti-oxidants, which are proven to combat free radicals in the body. Free radicals are also known to have an influence on certain cancers, and may be part of the mechanism that starts the initial glial cell forming. So in Dr Oz's mind Acai cures cancer.

He needs to be exiled to a small island along with 'Dr' Gillian McKeith.

:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

My friend has just started taking this. "Lost 4lb in a week and doesn't diet or exercise" - I said its not the raspberry. More likely that shes watching what she eats subconsciously as she knows shes taking them!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> My friend has just started taking this. "Lost 4lb in a week and doesn't diet or exercise" - I said its not the raspberry. More likely that shes watching what she eats subconsciously as she knows shes taking them!


Exactly this Q.

Also people will tend to eat more healthily as well, which means lower salt intake. This in itself will help shed excess water that is being retained and hence will also contribute to the weight loss. Any loss she is getting will not be the ketones, well not more than a couple of grammes anyway. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: etc etc


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

All rk did was give me horrible stomach cramps.

Dnp was tame by comparison.

I like to think I have an asbestos lined stomach, but I can't go near this stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice post boss, glad you put that in writing.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Diggy, fancy doing some research on African mango tablets?

My mrs is convinced these will help her lose weight because the website said so... :lol:


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Wonder how many millions the good doctor actually scammed people out of then! Lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Nice post boss, glad you put that in writing.


Hey hey Scott, good to see you again my friend. Hope all is well in Cali.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ben89 said:


> Diggy, fancy doing some research on African mango tablets?
> 
> My mrs is convinced these will help her lose weight because the website said so... :lol:


Ooh Ooh, I may well have a look at these :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

God it's Dr Oz again - its going to be more snake oil, I can absolutely guaran-****ing-tee it. :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> Hey hey Scott, good to see you again my friend. Hope all is well in Cali.


Fantastic, is is 29 degrees Celsius here today at its hottest, clear, and sunny, and the birds are singing, the sky is pretty blue, and the grass is green, and all things are just the way it is supposed to be.

Other than that, things are great:lol:

Eczema is gone too.

I had that from allergies and found that out a few months ago that I am allergic to many things, the eczema was a manifestation from the allergies.

Dealing with that for 15 years and nobody ever thought to test me for allergies.

Now I do immunotherapy where I go in 2 times a week and they give me shots in each arm.

Good news is I should be all good, bad news it will be like a year and a half for treatments. :cursing:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic, is is 29 degrees Celsius here today at its hottest, clear, and sunny, and the birds are singing, the sky is pretty blue, and the grass is green, and all things are just the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> Other than that, things are great:lol:
> 
> ...


Mate I'm sure Dr Oz has something that will sort you out ;-)


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic, is is 29 degrees Celsius here today at its hottest, clear, and sunny, and the birds are singing, the sky is pretty blue, and the grass is green, and all things are just the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> Other than that, things are great:lol:
> 
> ...


Mate I'm sure Dr Oz has something that will sort you out ;-)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic, is is 29 degrees Celsius here today at its hottest, clear, and sunny, and the birds are singing, the sky is pretty blue, and the grass is green, and all things are just the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> Other than that, things are great:lol:
> 
> ...


That's good news on one hand, and a long time to wait, but worth it given what I know you've been through.

We are having sun as well over here buddy, high 20s, it's lovely.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, depending on where you go, it is well into the 100's in some places like 38c in Mesa Arizona where the kids live, supposed to get to 88c on Sunday.


----------



## G94 (May 30, 2013)

Lol where it said boosts metabo by 400% lol!?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ben89 said:


> Diggy, fancy doing some research on African mango tablets?
> 
> My mrs is convinced these will help her lose weight because the website said so... :lol:


OK, this one is proving more difficult as there is an extract from the African Mango (irvingia gabonensis) Seed (Also called Dika Nuts) that does have an effect on weight loss. However it is a very specific extract called IGOB1131. Here are a couple of articles from the US National Library of Medicine (a US Government body):

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2651880/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1168905/

However WebMD has said that this research is of a poor quality, and one was also sponsored by a supp company I cant find a lot about - may be owned by Dr Oz, and was carried out on non-Western subjects, local to Cameroon, and a pretty high cal diet 2700 cals+.

What I am also struggling in finding out whether the products the are being pedalled actually contain any of this, and if so whether this is enough to trigger the effects described in this article.

Also the sites I have found for the supplement version make the following claims:

- APPETITE SUPPRESSANT

- BURNS EXCESS FAT

- SHED INCHES FROM WAISTLINE (well you're losing weight so this is a given surely - bloody marketing hype)

- IMPROVE METABOLISM

- REDUCE CHOLESTEROL

These claims seem to have some basis (to the extent of the research trials), however until this is ratified with a wider level of independent research it is really difficult to draw a full conclusion.

For obesity and lowering cholesterol levels, a dose of 1.05 grams of crude seed extract three times daily has been used. A dose of 150 mg of a standardized seed extract (IGOB131) twice or three times daily has also been used.

If considering using this stuff, consider the following:

A/. All research has used IGOB131. You should look for the quantity of IGOB131 on the label, if its not mentioned.... well you decide. If it contains whole African mango or different extracts it wont have then same effects.

B/. Based on the research best results happen when people take 450 mg of IGOB131 as day (3 x 150mg). Good results will be betterwhen combined with a lower calorie diet.

C/. Weight loss alone could account for the observed changes in total cholesterol and LDL and CRP. Some have attributed the effects of African Mango to its soluble fiber content but I think this may be premature. In other words, I'd like to see more studies done.

D/. Only one study has noted that Irvingia gabonensis lowered leptin levels. Most weight management researchers view leptin as one of many factors influencing weight loss. Leptin alone, is not the answer. Also when Leptin is lowered, you're appetite increases, so again may be a false claim designed to confuse.

So as I said I am really not sure on this one. It has been around a while, but gaining popularity through Dr Mehmet 'Snake Oil' Oz. This will mean that different extracts are actually used rather than the one that is key.

Apologies for not being able to prove or disprove, but you can bet your bottom dollar that the claims will have been over hyped whatever the outcome.


----------

